# how do you get used to it?



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am struggling with getting used to feeding the dogs anything raw. We have Elk and Venison, and I don't mind giving them a raw bone, but the feeding of raw meat is gagging me and I have a strong stomach! I just don't know how to get used to doing this!! 

For the moment, it is all I can handle to give it to them slightly warmed. Tonight I gave them venny liver. Put it in some water in the oven to warm it for 15 minutes at 250 degrees. How much of the nutrients is being lost by doing this? Then cut(it is still very raw and bloody) and serve with kibble and the left over water. They LOVE it! Chow right down. Matter of fact if I am not getting dinner ready for them by 5pm they are pacing back and forth to the kitchen. 

Another thing I am curious about....Last night they had elk steak and I gave each of my cats some too. My fat cat, 9 yr old Kiki, has never had anything like it, and she was acting like a kitten most of the night(while I was trying to sleep). Is that something normal for an animal who has never had anything semi raw or raw? I have to admit it was nice to hear her romping about, and it made me smile to think she felt THAT good! Just last summer she was chewing her fur off pretty badly. (Vet said it was fleas despite being treated monthly and having no fleas on her)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've never had a problem with it, but I was raised on a farm and took animal dairy classes, so I'm used to raw meat parts. 

But, think of it this way. Think that with raw, you know exactly what you're giving your dogs...nice, clean, pink, wholesome meat. Then think of what "could" be in dog food...tales of rotting nasty meat! Roadkill! Yuck!









Then think of how great your dog will look and feel! And how much your dogs give to you, don't you want their time here with you to be happy and healthy, and possibly longer?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The more you have to handle it the worse it is, I'd rather put it in a bowl or toss it in the yard than cook it!
Lately I have had to cut up whole turkeys and chickens, yuk!
I am doing it for the dogs, and I have to just keep repeating that mantra.
Hint: when cutting liver or anything mushy, keep it partially frozen, the smell is decreased along w/ the blood.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I just fed my puppy her (and mine) first raw meal. no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess I'm not inviting you to Valdivia to eat "crudo". It is made of raw meat with lemon and different sausages... mmmmm, yummy!

I'm looking forward that my mother arrives Thursday to going to eat some of it.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

i guess it never bothered me as well as i was raised on a farm and have to do ALL the cooking and that just goes with the cooking country style


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I suppose if you have an aversion to meat it would be harder on you. I have heard of some vegetarians on here that feed their dogs raw, I bet that is I hard.......I have a LOT of respect for that one. I personally dont have a problem.......except with tripe


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Quote:The more you have to handle it the worse it is


Funny you would say that ...I thought the same thing as I was typing the post! But I don't handle it...I use a fork and a knife...never my hands....eewwwww!

I think my whole mental block is feeding them something so cold while it is so cold outside. It's one of those things I can't put my finger on as to why it bothers me so much.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: it is all I can handle to give it to them slightly warmed. Tonight I gave them venny liver. Put it in some water in the oven to warm it for 15 minutes at 250 degrees.


I love meat & I wouldn't want to do this! Why would you not just give it to them raw? think of all those northern dogs fed frozen raw fish & meat & RMB's - your dogs will be fine as long as they are getting appropriate portions.
I'm also curious why you're feeding kibble as well as raw?



> Quote:Last night they had elk steak and I gave each of my cats some too. My fat cat, 9 yr old Kiki, has never had anything like it, and she was acting like a kitten most of the night(while I was trying to sleep).


maybe for the first time she didn't have a tummy ache from the kibble ???



> Quote:Just last summer she was chewing her fur off pretty badly. (Vet said it was fleas despite being treated monthly and having no fleas on her)


Cats will also do this from allergies or stress - eg, moving, new pets or people in the home, etc


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You could always buy food service gloves to handle the meat. This is what I use. Also, try feeding partially frozen - that might help with some of the yuck factor (especially liver).


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Quote:as long as they are getting appropriate portions.


 I wouldn't know where to begin as far as appropriate portions go.

They didn't get a lot of the liver last night and this morning Nadia has diarrhea. This has me rethinking the raw thing altogether now.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

That's okay to re-think it! Research on ratios of bone/meat, portion size by weight, etc. is best before starting.







We all had to first learn correct bone/meat ratios (no feeding just meat without bone), had to learn that organ meats like liver are only given in a balanced meal with bone and only a TINY piece of liver at that (really tiny... Grimm's been on raw 18 months, and he gets a teeny piece maybe the size of my thumbnail if that). It isn't hard, or I couldn't do it.







I continue to learn.









Enjoy doing the reading first!







It's fun to learn the correct ratios of bone per meal, the weight each meal should be, and how to start off slowly with only one protien source. It is not hard to feed raw. But, success and no diarrhea is easier after some research.







I plunged right in.. Grimmi got the runs.







What helped was http://www.RawDogRanch.com. 

Plus, everyone on the board is so helpful! To learn bone to meat ratios, (that will keep poops firm) to learn how much each meal should weigh, (the right weight per meal keeps poops firm, too), and how teeny-weeny an itty-bitty chunk of organ meat goes in (helps be sure no diarrhea), try http://www.RawDogRanch.com. You'll feel safer with the ratios in your head, the weight per meal in your head, and knowing how much bone to use to keep poops bouncin'! Plus, you'll learn to start with chicken (easy!), and keep to only chicken for about 2 weeks of happy poops.









This is not that complicated, or I couldn't do it. It just takes a bit of research to know the ratios, feeding amounts by weight, how much bone, and keeping to only 1 protien source to start. The board is here to hold your hand! Good luck!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Zisso I wouldn't know where to begin as far as appropriate portions go.


Until you do I would suggest waiting. Not knowing the right portions CAN cause trouble.



> Quote:They didn't get a lot of the liver last night and this morning Nadia has diarrhea. This has me rethinking the raw thing altogether now.


What is your definition of "a lot"?

A 70 pound dog would get about 1.4 ounces of liver. That is a TINY amount.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Plus, I would start feeding a MUCH smaller amount of liver than 1.4 ounces at first. maybe 1/2 an ounce. Liver is really rich and can cause the runs. I have tried upping the liver my dogs got at one point by 1/2 ounce and it was too much - i went in 1/4 ounce increments.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with Patti: research is key! And rawdogranch.com is a wonderful place to start. Even just googling around the net and reading through the posts on this section of the forum will be invaluable when starting raw.

Liver is also easier to deal with when it's frozen. I just found the more I handle it the easier it gets.... I used to find it completely disgusting to touch meat. Now, meh, it's for the betterment of my Jerz and she _loves_ it.

Diarrhea is definitely to be expected so don't be too upset about that. Liver can cause that (some people even suggest starting raw without the liver at first, since it is so likely to cause diarrhea.)

I think a bit of research and reading will help you feel much more comfortable with the idea.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Lauri, I didn't weigh it(need to get a scale) but they each got about 12 'bites' as in I cut it up in bite sized for people and distributed between the two. Of course I gave no bone with this so that is probably why Nadi got the runs this morning







Poor girl... I feel bad for doing that to her now







I will have to do a lot more research before they get any more of anything!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Patti thank you for the link!! I am headed there now to read up on this


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Get some Rooibos vanilla tea! Or some Swiss Miss brand "French Vanilla" hot cocoa! Then enjoy reading through the raw feeding threads here in the forum, enjoy the wealth of helpful "How to" start up stuff at http://www.RawDogRanch.com and have fun reading!

Know what? Once you've done the research and asked lots here in the forum, you'll begin with a plan for ratios and weight per meal amounts, and you'll be saying: "Omigosh, this is so EASY!"

Plus, after a month, you can bascly prepare your raw meals in your sleep. You get really comfy with it, because it's so easy. You will see those famous perfect poops, calmer dispositions with better natural focus, and plusher, shinier coats.

And: "The Gross-Out Factor" does go away. It all becomes "dog food" to you.







What helps? Time!







And: freeze the liver, defrost it for just ten minutes before a meal, so you can chip off a teeny-weeny, itty-bitty piece. Easily grossed-out? No problem. Once your dog is fully on raw, switch over to turkey hearts for your main muscle meat. They're clean, neat, tidy, and shake right outta the bag like big pieces of kibble. (but they're 1/2 the size of your fist) They can leak some blood into your ziplok baggies, but that's nop big deal. Oh, and turkey hearts are relatively CHEAP, yay!! You'll use other muscle meats (once your dog has been on raw a while, and you'll introduce each different protien source gradually, slowly)and rotate among them such as beef cheekmeat, lamb, pork heart, toss some smelt in once in a while, etc. but my main DIY raw MM is turkey hearts. Easy!

Don;t feel overwhelmed. I know this all seems like outer-space talk, when you want to start raw. It is easy-- you just need to start by reading, asking questions, and learning before starting. Not complex, just some basic How To's!









A really EASY read, with juicy good info: "Give Your Dog a Bone" by Ian Billinghurst.... a vet!









Get your tea or hot cocoa, and enjoy!









PS-- You're welcome.







Don't worry! Lauri has great, easy-to-read info on her site!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Quotelus, I would start feeding a MUCH smaller amount of liver than 1.4 ounces at first. maybe 1/2 an ounce. Liver is really rich and can cause the runs. I have tried upping the liver my dogs got at one point by 1/2 ounce and it was too much - i went in 1/4 ounce increments


When I read this the other day I thought to myself 'how in the world will I ever be able to measure this stuff in Ounces, etc'. Then I got to thinking...I have a tote of stuff that I have never used sitting out by my shed, and if I remembered right there was an old scale for diets in there. I went to look and sure enough!! It is a small scale but I can adjust it to put a little dish on it, then zero it out. I can measure up to 16 ounces/450 grams!! This is going to make things Much easier for me now and in the future







So I tested it and it seems to work fine(not that I have anything to use in comparison) but I still have some treats (salmon) that I bought at PetSmart awhile back so I measured out an ounce, cut them up then measured them into 1/2 oz for each dog to do a tad bit of training here in the house. Now I know I won't overload the dogs on liver again









As for going all raw...I am not ready quite yet....still more to study. Mostly to refresh my math skills...LOL


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Everyone above gives such great advice and it really helped me through my first year of feeding raw to my GSD's. 
My advice, don't let the meat thaw completely before you cut it, it is less slippery. If you have someone to help you it is more fun, a cheery partner makes the task a lot less gruesome. Wear latex gloves. Thaw the meat completely before feeding, then it seems less frigid, even though it is still cold.
I'm a vegetarian, hadn't touched meat in many years, but don't find the process too bad. Really it has become routine, and I see the difference it has made in my dogs. Clean teeth, super soft fur, no more allergies, no more hot spots, small non-smelly poops, and they LOVE it.
As for liver, since I feed them whole chickens (not all at once!) it seems like they get the appropriate amount of liver, without supplementing more liver. If I give them more liver than that they get the runs.
Good luck and research the raw diet!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Zissothe feeding of raw meat is gagging me and I have a strong stomach! I just don't know how to get used to doing this!!


Sounds just like me. My solution was to move to dehydrated raw, right now we're feeding EasyRaw no grain:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-EasyRaw-Dehydrated-Dog-Food/999244.aspx

I do want to try Sojos:

http://www.sojos.com/

I've tried the Honest Kitchen and soon as I found the EasyRaw I dropped the Honest Kitchen because it's like feeding green baby oatmeal. The EasyRaw is actual food you can see with your own eyes. They liked the Honest Kitchen but found they love the EasyRaw which is also a bit less costly than the Honest Kitchen.

From the very small pics I've seen of the Sojos it looks the same as the EasyRaw and I do believe the ingredients are very similar in both and neither have preservatives







The Sojos may turn out to be less costly.

The dehydrated raw has the veggies & fruits already in it along with meat.

I then add a little bit of things like chix gizzards, canned mackeral or salmon, ground turkey, ground beef (90/10). I also give them each a turkey neck or two depending on the size of the necks after they finish their meal. I was putting the turkey necks in the meals but Nissa decided she'd pick out and eat the necks and not eat the meal









For "dessert" they get about a 1/4c cottage cheese & pineapple mixture. 

The above is my answer to 1) not touch the meat because I can use a tongs, scissors, fork & knife and if I do need to touch I keep disposable vinyl gloves on hand which is what I have anyway because I use them to clean up the yard ... and 2) time saver not having to cut up all the meat and other prep work. I just don't have the time for that on top of not having the stomach for handling all that raw meat. We don't have a large freezer to store much so we aren't able to buy all that meat in bulk anyway. 

My method doesn't help me to not have to LOOK at the raw food, but it's pretty much bare hands touch-free for me anyway and that helps a lot. 

Both my dogs are loving this new food, I haven't thrown any dog food away since the switch and I used to toss A LOT of dog food that they wouldn't eat. Their weights are excellent, in fact Riley lost the 2-3lbs he'd gained and didn't need <g> and is staying at his good weight. Their poops nice solid logs that are easy to pick up (provided they aren't frozen in the snow).


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I did it! I fed them a totally raw meal. No cooking, however I did trim off a fair amount of fat since their GI's just don't do well with fat. They each got about 1/2 pound elk MM and are now chomping away happily on their RMB (venny) altho I did forget to weigh them. Soooo...tomorrow will be the tell all when I see what kind of poop I get out of them! 

On another note...I am soooo upset. My friend was to be getting RMB's from 4 deer and an elk. The guy that was supposed to be giving it to him told him that "his son" took it all out to use for coyote hunting. I don't believe it for a second and am upset as that would have given me a good stock of RMB. Now I am going to have to rethink my plan to feed any raw at all.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That totally raw meal backfired









I fed it at about 6pm. The next morning Nadi vomited 3x's. Later that morning Zisso vomited. He also had puddin' poo. I am sure that I got the weights wrong on what they get but at this point I am frustrated and about to give up. I am almost out of elk meat, and gfound out that I will not get the score of RMB's of 4 deer. So, short of starting all over, I am ready to give up. Maybe give them some meat once in a great while but not daily


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Zisso,
Hi again, I just connected the dots...duh! There is a poultry processing plant called EJ Poultry, I think in the puyallyup area. A while back they used to sell backs and necks for like .79 / lbs; at the time it was a decent price. You might check them out. Also don't know if you solved your food handling issue, yet. What I used to do was go to costo and buy nitrile disposable gloves. I used them whenevr I was preping / buthcering the foods. I usually tried to do about a months worth at a time.


----------

